# New Lens



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 2, 2008)

First picture with my new 50MM 2.8 macro lens that arrived today, only editing was to crop and resize. Think with a little practice I might be able to shoot good enough for my web-site.


----------



## VisExp (Jun 2, 2008)

That's looking great Roy!  My only comment would be the lower barrel seems to be better illuminated than the upper barrel.  

BTW I really like your signature line.  It reminds me of one of our wedding songs http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTQfERb9HVk


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 2, 2008)

Keith is this any better? Had my top light behind and to the right of the pen and moved it directly behind now.





> _Originally posted by VisExp_
> 
> That's looking great Roy!  My only comment would be the lower barrel seems to be better illuminated than the upper barrel.
> 
> BTW I really like your signature line.  It reminds me of one of our wedding songs http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTQfERb9HVk


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 2, 2008)

Roy, I'm not Keith and I never played him on TV, [8D] but that second photo is really a NP(photo)GJ!!


----------



## gerryr (Jun 2, 2008)

Is the pen stand sitting on a piece of plate glass on top of some fabric?  I fooled around with a 3/8" thick piece of glass and had a terrible time getting rid of the blue/green cast.


----------



## TBone (Jun 2, 2008)

Not Keith and didn't sleep at a Holiday Inn Express, but the second photo looks better to me.  Great looking pen and sharp picture.  I thnk some of it is that the lower section has the lighter "flakes" at just the right angle to catch the light.  The upper barrel seems to have darker sections at that angle.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 2, 2008)

Its on a piece of clear acrylic and I also noticed the blue green cast as the background is white. I didn't do any palying with it in Pisca except resize and crop. Tomorrow I'll play with the lens some more.


> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> 
> Is the pen stand sitting on a piece of plate glass on top of some fabric?  I fooled around with a 3/8" thick piece of glass and had a terrible time getting rid of the blue/green cast.


----------



## gerryr (Jun 2, 2008)

You need to adjust your white balance.  But, the photo looks correctly exposed and it's definitely sharper than what you were getting.


----------

